# FREE TRAINING Human Trafficking and Exploitation of Persons Training



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Copied from a flier I saw around.

Hosted by the Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) Resident Agent In-Charge Jeff Stillings

Date: Thursday March 19, 2020
Time: 8:00 AM Check-in, 8:30 AM - 12:30PM Program
Where: Quinsigamond Community College 670 West Boylston Street, Worcester, MA 01606, The Harrington Learning Center Room 109 A + B

RSVP by March 17, 2020 online or email [email protected]

Cost: free registration

FREE

Looks like a great opportunity for anyone in LE, colleges, hospitals, and other first responders.


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

Im def going there for sure


----------



## 503AUX (Feb 25, 2020)

This sounds like a pretty intense but fascinating class to take.


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

I think it seems like its pretty valuable experience given the recent crime trends in Metrowest MA and all over New England of people (usually women) being approached by female traffickers under the guise of a bible camp of some sort usually in shopping mall parking lots


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Cancelled due to corona.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

I just had a week long training at the end of JUNE just cancel. wtf.


----------



## 503AUX (Feb 25, 2020)

canceled because of Corona? wow, that's a total bummer. Hopefully there will be an alternative date?


----------

